# Quiero empezar a desbloquear y liberar celulares



## nicocyberg

buenas colegas 
soy nuevo aqui en el foro y me gustaria saber que tengo que tener para empezar a desbloquear y liberar celulares.
Empezaria por los mas faciles y luego con la practica iria mejorando.
Quiero saber todo los tipos de cables que nesecito software etc.Sin pelos en la lengua.
Les comento que soy tecnico en electronica reparador de tv,audio,dvd,etc pero como en el taller siempre me preguntan por los celulares asi que bueno seria un aporte a engrosar los $$ de mi taller.


----------



## duendecds

Realizo desde hace ya unos 8 años servicio tecnico y mantenimeinto a equipos de comunicaciones telefonia celular desde hace 6. el equipamiento nesesario para trabajar con los mismos cuenta en mi laboratorio de 2 cuestiones el sw y el hard el hard interfaces no tan economicas si bien cuentas con alternativas en lo que seria el mercado alternativo de la reparacion de diferentes empresas que realizan interfaces de actualizacion y reparacion de sw detecion de fallas liberacion etc, pero la realidad es que si quieres hacer mantenimiento a terminales manejandote dentro de lo oficial debes ser utorizado y pagar por eso, para tener acseso a los diversos soportes nokia alcatel etc y sus diversas herramientas oficiales, aunque noes de mas tener ambas las oficiales y las no oficiales. Por otro lado no es simple llevar un lugar de reparaciones cambian costantemente los modelos y hay mucha gente trabajando en esto que no tiene la mas minima idea y hace cualquier cosa, cosa que lleva que en ocaciones uno tenga que hacerce cargo de diferentes negligencias anteriores para no tener problemas con algunos clientes conflictivos..

Para lo que nesecites simplemente consulta y te echo una mano

saludos


----------



## fernandob

duendecds dijo:


> Realizo desde hace ya unos 8 años servicio tecnico y mantenimeinto a equipos de comunicaciones telefonia celular desde hace 6. el equipamiento nesesario para trabajar con los mismos cuenta en mi lavoratorio de 2 cuestiones el sw y el hard el hard interfaces no tan economicas si bien cuentas con alternativas en lo que seria el mercado alternativo de la reparacion de diferentes empresas que realizan interfaces de actualizacion y reparacion de sw detecion de fayas liberacion etc, pero la realidad es que si quieres hacer mantenimiento a terminales manejandote dentro de lo oficial deves ser utorizado y pagar por eso, para tener acseso a los diversos soportes nokia alcatel etc y sus diversas herramientas oficiales, aunque noes de mas tener ambas las oficiales y las no oficiales. Por otro lado no es simple llebar un lugar de reparaciones canvian costantemente los modelos y hay mucha gente trabajando en esto que no tiene la mas minima idea y hace cualquier cosa, cosa que lleva que en ocaciones uno tenga que hacerce cargo de diferentes negligencias anteriores para no tener problemas con algunos clientes conflictivos..
> 
> Para lo que nesecites simplemente consulta y te echo una mano
> 
> saludos


 
te lo digo de consejo , de buena onda, fijate de corregir eso , queda muy feo.

saludos


----------



## duendecds

Lamentablemente tengo muchisimas faltas tratare de antes de responder pasarlo por un corrector o algo parecido.

Gracias por el consejo..

saludos


----------



## nicocyberg

Bueno muchas gracias por seguir adelante mi pregunta lo que a mi mas me interesa seria laparte del software que nesecito tipo las famosas ¨cajas ¨para desbloquear si hay alguna que sea como universal para la mayoria de los telefonos marca y modelos.
O bien si hay algun enlase como para saber precios y modelos.
Espero una respuesta y saludos a todos


----------



## duendecds

Lo básico para trabajar hoy en argentina seria lo siguiente

Smart-clip completa (smart, scard, easy testpoint 2) motorola
vigys lg
v power pantech benq
polar e infiniti (se complementan) multimarcas todas las marcas como equipos chinos alcatel siemens benq etc etc etc
boot box (linea odm de motorola sony y alcatel)
setool todo sonyerecson
sagem dd linea sagem
cyclone box mas jaf box mas universal box (para trabajar en complemento con nokia)
ufs mas hwk para complementar samsung nokia y lg (indispensable)
ns pro samsung y blackberry

entre otros como terminator para equipos sony mas viejos como t290 t636 t227 etc y alguna otra box mas que se me escapa.

A eso anexarle todo tipo de cable usb y seriales mas en mi caso 2 pinzas universales (de buena calidad de gpg industrias) y un fma de la misma empresa.

también alguna s2gsm para alcateles mas viejos como los 331 332 557 etc
una alcabull para los modelos de alcatel c552 etc.

y se me están escapando cosas pero en fin.

2 o estaciones smd una aire y otra infrarroja, buenos cautiles 2 o 3 lavadoras de ultrasonido, uno o 2 hornos de precalentado, microscopio y stencil para hacer reball en los micros.

Estamos hablando que mas que sw es hardware lo que hagas con sw libre es lo menos donde pierdes un certificado de seguridad de algún equipo o donde te queda algo a la mitad si o si hardware.,

A eso anterior le anexo todas las herramientas oficiales osea pagas por licencia que nos brinda tanto anovo como multirradios y con eso tienes un acceso a sus soportes oficiales etc.

Dime que es exactamente los modelos que quieres trabajar y vemos si se puede armar algo lo ams conveniente cuando arrancas de cero es tercerizar. 

puedo asesorarte lo que quieras llevo años en las comunicaciones

Pero es muchisimo dinero, y a eso sumale luego que con todo eso sobre la mesa tiene sus trucos etc no es senatarce y ya.

saludos


----------



## nicocyberg

Guau!! eso es muy importante por lo que veo es bastante costoso este tema por que hay que tener bastantes cosas pero no me desalienta se que se puede empezar con algunas cajas.
alguien sabe donde se compran???
y el precio.soy de BS.AS.
gracias por la info y sigo adelante


----------



## duendecds

para poder dejarte esos datos se puede desde aca direciones de ese tipo? o tendria que hacerlo mediante privado?

poca gente vende eso aca y es confiable etc.. sino tendrias que manejarte comprando afuera pero la aduana te mata.

Que algun moderador etc me indique si lo tengo que pasar por privado.

saludos


----------



## nicocyberg

hola mandalo en privado no creo que sea perjudicial para nadie 
saludos nicolas.


----------



## JMDEGANUTTO

buenass...!

soy muy pero muy nuevo en esto y la verdad q me interesa mucho porq vivo en un pueblo chico alejado de todo y la gente no tiene donde ir cuando se le rompe el celular.

no hace mucho tiempo compre un curso sobre desbloqueo y liberacion de celulares pero la verdad q no me fue muy util.

me interesaria saber esos datos de donde se pueden comprar esas cajas ya q se mas o menos q precios tienen pero necesito tener un dato de alguien de confianza para no comprar algo q no me sirva.

un gusto entrar en este foro con gente de mucha experiencia en esto.


----------



## HitchMan

saludos a todos las personas  que participan de  este  foro.
yo acabo de recibir clases de como flashear todas  las marcas de celulares haciendo uso exclusivamente de de cajas, ademas  de reparar  el harware.
Resulta  que  un amigo de otra academia me paso  el dato que no es necesario tener las cajas para flashear celulares.
me dijo que las cajas se utilizaban antes, que ahora solo se necesita de  el programa y el cable de  datos del celular. 
Les dejo ese dato, aun que este incompleto pero  recién me lo dijeron ayer y ahora estoy averiguando sobre aquello.
espero les sirva.


----------



## madness19

pienso que necesitaras de alguna caja en algun momento, yo tuve las experiencias de tener moviles para componerlos de software porque tenian problemas, no encendian, se apagaban, entre otras cosas.
Si los moviles eran sony ericsson le buscaba con programas que se encuentran en internet y la mayoria quedaban de 100, pero algunos otros no, en el caso de los sony ericsson por problemas de imei corrupta, problemas en el gdfs, o cosillas asi, esos y los de otras marcas iban a parar a un local que si tuviera cajas de desbloqueo o liberación.

Por ello pienso que necesitaras de alguna de estas cajas en algún momento, yo nunca eh podido usar una pero debe ser muy facil creo jejeje.

Un saludo, si sabes más acerca de lo que dices pues tiranos el hijo no .


----------



## andres31

hola. hay mucho infirmacion sobre eso en la pagina de gsmserver - leela.


----------



## jimmyneutron

hola señores
duendecds;  estos programas i cajas que mencionas solo son útiles en Argentina? o también me sirven para Colombia?. Mira lo que sucede es lo   siguiente, yo reparo celulares desde hace mucho tiempo, soy estudiante universitario lo que significa que solo trabajo los días y tiempos libres y  eh querido comprar todas esas cajas y elementos necesarios para trabajar de una forma mas eficiente con los cel. la cuestión es de dinero siempre son costocita. si de pronto conoces de programas que no necesiten cajas para realizar labores como bandas, liberadas, flashear  etc, me puedes colaborar con ese detalle. o cualquiera de los miembros de este foro. 

gracias. 

otra cosa, saben donde puedo descargar planos de celulares, para así corregir muchas fallas en ellos... yo encuentro unos aqui:  http://www.aggtyvilani.com pero me queda imposible descargarlos.. me refiero a un lugar bueno y gratis...


----------



## Joytike

Que onda broth yo no pe mucho en estas  cosas pero esas cajas son para casi todos los países pero si eres como yo que te gustan los teléfonos pues te dejó unos programas que sudes utilizar como para sony setool2 lite, farmanager, a2uploader, pc company, seus, para alcatel one touch, para nokia jaf emulator, phoenix, nemesis nokia pc suite, para black berry  utiliza desktop manager y para iphones sudes utilizar itunes  entre otros que no recuerdo... Y para planos y corregir fallas te recomiendo http://www.topsony.com allí estoy de moderador y se encuentran un montón de amigos que te podemos ayudar... Un saludo


----------



## Sainicus

Esto de las cajas, sirven solo para conectar el celular a la PC??? o es que cumplen otra función??? por que lo que me parece (de las tan ya mencionadas cajas) es que son nada más y nada menos que los programadores de los procesadores de los celulares... saquenme de esa duda por favor... saludos.


----------



## Joytike

Se conecta el la pc a la caja y de la caja al teléfono y la función que desempeña la caja es desbloquea el programa con el que estar trabajando y así podrás usarla... En algunas cajas pe puede conectar la caja en la pc y el teléfono en la pc, la función  de las cajas es sobre escribir las memorias rom en los teléfonos... Y abrir las bandas de los teléfonos


----------



## Sainicus

Joytike dijo:


> Se conecta el la pc a la caja y de la caja al teléfono y la función que desempeña la caja es desbloquea el programa con el que estar trabajando y así podrás usarla... En algunas cajas pe puede conectar la caja en la pc y el teléfono en la pc, la función  de las cajas es sobre escribir las memorias rom en los teléfonos... Y abrir las bandas de los teléfonos



Entonces es correcto pensar en un programador no??? o algo asì como un ensamblador de un archivo que contiene el nuevo programa del celular... pero... y como se obtiene ese firmware, si es un sistema cerrado esto de los celulares???


----------



## Joytike

Pe se puede decir que si es un programador.... El firmware lo pudes descargar de cual quier página en internet que de servicio de este tipo... O directamente del servidor que trae la caja de servicio en algunos caso no se pueden descargar estos firmware si la caja no está conectada a la pc... XD


----------



## elfernan

Hola joytike .Tengo un iphone al cual un niño le cambio las contraseñas o le cambio algun parametro . Lo cierto es que solo me permite llamadas de emergencia y dice que esta desactivado.conectar con itunes .Pero el itunes no lo reconoce. Si tienes alguna sugerencia te lo agradeceré.


----------



## Joytike

la unica forma que conozco de activarlo es haciendo un jailbreak puedes buscar en la red hay una gran cantidad de tutoriales sobre esto un saludo.


----------



## anizaher

nicocyberg dijo:


> buenas colegas
> soy nuevo aqui en el foro y me gustaria saber que tengo que tener para empezar a desbloquear y liberar celulares.
> Empezaria por los mas faciles y luego con la practica iria mejorando.
> Quiero saber todo los tipos de cables que nesecito software etc.Sin pelos en la lengua.
> Les comento que soy tecnico en electronica reparador de tv,audio,dvd,etc pero como en el taller siempre me preguntan por los celulares asi que bueno seria un aporte a engrosar los $$ de mi taller.



Todos los que estamos en el gremio pasamos por esas dudas.....y todavia siguen pues tenemos que periodicamente actualizar nuestras herramientas.

Yo personalmente recomiendo desde mi modesta experiencia lo sgte:
1. Comprar para NOKIA una JAF Box o en su defecto una PKEY Box, esta ultima es mucho mas economica, con un cable de Nokia 1100 y easy para 2760 y un juego o pinza para nokia UFC. DEscargas los programas de internet y listo para empezar.

2. Mas adelante puedes comprarte una Z3X con modulo samsung (para mi caso me llegaban mas de estos), luego activar el modulo para LG que tambien sirve para alcateles, modem, entre otros.

3. MULTIMARCA: Infinity o en su defecto la Polar...esta ultima hace menos y es mas facil de manejar aunque tambien complementa la primera.

4. Sigma Key....excelente herramienta para alcateles, LG, modem nuevos entre otros.

5. Para Blackberrys se usar la NCK Dongle, que ultimamente me la han recomendado mucho. Tambien hace otros modelos y marcas.

Esas serian las herramientas iniciales....pero faltan muchas mas si quieren hacer de todo...pero esas estan bien para empezar.


----------



## Danielosky

En realidad no soy un experto liberando celulares, y pues asi como el iniciador de este Tema supongo que tenia un celular que quería desbloquear y/o liberar, desde hace dos años he liberado todos los que me han llegado, simplemente usando una interfaz del puerto serial para pasarlo a voltajes ttl, no soy técnico en telefonía celular, pero si ingeniero en Electrónica, y por ende no veo la necesidad de comprar costosas cajas  de liberación, pero igual si piensas trabajar de desbloquear y liberar celulares, te recomiendo que vallas a un local y te ofrezcas de empleado así aprenderás un poco mas de ello aunque sea de medio tiempo para que tomes experiencia, recuerda que un celular mas que un equipo de comunicación es un elemento con un microprocesador el cual se puede programar y re-programar  tantas veces sea necesario.
Lo básico para mi seria:
** - Interface db9(o db25) a TTL( puede modificarse para Mbus fbus fácilmente, asi te ahorras las cajas)
*- Armar tus cables (Conociendo los pinouts de cada modelo en san google y un poco de imaginación basta)
*-  Programa de para manipulación ya sea liberación o desbloqueo(Firmware en ocasiones necesario)*


----------



## anizaher

Danielosky dijo:


> En realidad no soy un experto liberando celulares, y pues asi como el iniciador de este Tema supongo que tenia un celular que quería desbloquear y/o liberar, desde hace dos años he liberado todos los que me han llegado, simplemente usando una interfaz del puerto serial para pasarlo a voltajes ttl, no soy técnico en telefonía celular, pero si ingeniero en Electrónica, y por ende no veo la necesidad de comprar costosas cajas  de liberación, pero igual si piensas trabajar de desbloquear y liberar celulares, te recomiendo que vallas a un local y te ofrezcas de empleado así aprenderás un poco mas de ello aunque sea de medio tiempo para que tomes experiencia, recuerda que un celular mas que un equipo de comunicación es un elemento con un microprocesador el cual se puede programar y re-programar  tantas veces sea necesario.
> Lo básico para mi seria:
> ** - Interface db9(o db25) a TTL( puede modificarse para Mbus fbus fácilmente, asi te ahorras las cajas)
> *- Armar tus cables (Conociendo los pinouts de cada modelo en san google y un poco de imaginación basta)
> *-  Programa de para manipulación ya sea liberación o desbloqueo(Firmware en ocasiones necesario)*



Me parece curiosa e interesante la respuesta tan facil del compañero Danielosky, pues tengo conocimiento de que se puede hacer una Box casera con un diagrama R232 o algo parecido, pero tengo entendido que sirve solo para modelos viejitos y muy pocos....seria de gran aporte que el compañero diera algunos ejemplos de marca y modelos realizados con ese circuito casero?...Pues llevo muchos años en el gremio y de verdad que hacer unlock free o gratis es bastante dificil...ademas de ciertos riesgos...por eso existen las herramientas profesionales.....Gracias de antemano, me interesa la respuesta


----------



## SKYFALL

En Colombia la practica de desbloquear y de liberar celulares esta prohibida y perseguida por las autoridades, no se como se este manejando este tema en los demas paises pero por lo menos yo no ahondaria mucho en ese tema porque tal vez pierda mucho dinero o peor aun me lleve la policia, pues es una practica que fomenta el robo de los celulares.

Un consejo anizaher no es bueno que andes en las aguas mansas con eso tan delicado por lo menos aqui.


----------



## anizaher

Fernando Arias dijo:


> En Colombia la practica de desbloquear y de liberar celulares esta prohibida y perseguida por las autoridades, no se como se este manejando este tema en los demas paises pero por lo menos yo no ahondaria mucho en ese tema porque tal vez pierda mucho dinero o peor aun me lleve la policia, pues es una practica que fomenta el robo de los celulares.
> 
> Un consejo anizaher no es bueno que andes en las aguas mansas con eso tan delicado por lo menos aqui.



Compañero entiendo su preocupación, pero en todos los sectores económicos y gremios existen personas que hacen daño directa o indirectamente a la sociedad todo depende de las decisiones que tomamos...En mi caso en particular Soy un Unlocker con profesionalismo, eso quiere decir que tengo ética, responsabilidad, honestidad y calidad en mi oficio.... me dedico a esta labor porque a veces no nos llegan oportunamente las oportunidades (valga la redundancia), pues adicionalmente a este oficio soy técnico en mantenimiento de computadores, e Ingeniero Industrial, en estas ramas también existe ilegalidad.

En Colombia no es ilegal desbloquear celulares ni trabajar con software es una actividad tan honesta y honrada como muchas más... Lo único que está penalizado es la LIBERACION o cambio de IMEI (serial del equipo)... Simplemente ofrecemos un servicio para una necesidad insatisfecha.


----------



## Andres Cuenca

Este tema va en contra de las normas de participación, por tanto, procedo a cerrarlo. Sin embargo quedará visible como referencia de la infracción.

2.11 Los usuarios no pueden publicar, solicitar, ni difundir, información que promueva la realización de ningun ilícito en su jurisdicción, incluyendo pero no limitado a: fraudes electrónicos, SPAM, suplantación de identidad, estafas, falsedad en documentos, y cualquier otro tipo de conducta que sea considerada un acto ilegal.


----------



## Fogonazo

Se han recibido denuncias sobre este post, en particular sobre la legalidad o no del echo de desbloquear celulares.
Así que me parece pertinente cerrar este tema.

Para agregar legislación/reglamentación al respecto pase por aquí:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/showthread.php?p=692699#post692699







Opss. se me adelantó Andrés


----------

